# Am I the only thrifty haunter?



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

This is partially a rant, so please feel free to ignore it if you want. 

I was having a discussion with one of my neighbors about my Halloween display for this year, and he made a comment that I must spend a fortune just in styrofoam. It got me to thinking about how much I actually save. 

I have not purchased a single piece of styrofoam since 2010. I have nurtured relationships with a few places around here that use foam in one way or another, and when they get enough to make a pickup truck load, they call me. It takes a little more work on my part, but I still get to build props, and it doesn't cost me a lot of money. I also have relationships with a few places that allow me to stockpile pallets, some smaller pieces of lumber, wiring, PVC, and occasionally a little paint. Honestly, the only haunt related things I have had to buy lately are paint (Craft paint) and beer.

Am I the only person who does this, or do other haunters attempt to work with business owners and make deals for free materials?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nah, not really. I'm pretty anti-social myself, so I don't talk to many people outside of the forum, however, my Halloween friend is helping me out this year, other then that, I buy the cheep stuff all the time, I'm on a limited income, so I can't spend much money. 

But I think it's pretty awesome that you can work it out with those businesses!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is beer considered a haunt-related thing?

I've seen other folks mention getting freebies from friends and businesses. I think it's a natural result of having a love and passion for something you do and telling other people about it. Being in the right place at the right time also helps in some cases

Spooky1 and I have both been able to pick up items from our workplaces that were about to be tossed and clearly had haunt potential - computer power supplies and foam packing boxes both come to mind. We have several tombstones now that cost us nothing but some cheap paint and time because Spooky1 gets thick insulated shipping containers from work.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Roxy: Beer isn't really a haunt related thing, but the only time I drink is when I am working on haunt related stuff, and then only if power tools or electricity are not involved.

Part of the reason I get a lot of the stuff that I get is because I shop for other things in these businesses, and they almost always see me in some type of haunt related T-shirt. At some point, someone asks me if I like haunted houses, and the door is open for me. I explain to them what I do, and if they seem amenable to the idea of some guy building a haunted house in his yard, I let them know that I am always on the lookout for building materials, styrofoam, paint, etc. If they have something that they think I might want, they offer to show it to me, and I generally take it, even if I can't use it. That would be my advice to anyone who is offered anything free from a business: *Always take what they offer the first time. They will remember you and give you a call the next time they have something that they think you can use. *

Part of my success at it is that we live in a small town, with a semi-close-knit community. Most of the businesses around here are small businesses and owner/operator type establishments. It costs them money to have things hauled away, so when a young man offers to haul off something heavy for them, they're usually grateful. Plus, they remember him the next time they have something like that. In the long run, it works to my advantage.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

So all of this sounds wonderful Bio. *But where do you find* *PVC?* All I buy lately is paint too. 
Found a bunch of styro coolers this morning behind a dr office. (maybe has some human parts...hahaha)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I get the PVC from a place that builds boat docks, and from a place that makes PVC pipe. I get the stuff that has defects.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Bio - I think it's great getting things for free, absolutely. I agree it's all in the way you talk to people, and the haunt shirt helps to open the dialogue.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well Bio....I am a vulture...there...I admitted it...I pray on anyone weak or kind or suspectible to my particular "charms". Sometimes I take advantage of my "blonde" hair and act all..."oh, wow...really?" to get free pallets, or insulation foam or lumber. I have yet to find a free source for PVC...but then again, I am kind right back to my "source"....if someone gives me something...then I return the favor with cookies, or casseroles or parts or some other thing that I can do. Sometimes people offer stuff before I even ask if they know my yard or have seen my haunt pictures. I believe in paying it forward for sure...you have heard of Karma??? She can be a "B"!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Not everything I get is free, but when I want to save money on stuff I may need for decor, I always shop at Habitat's ReStore shops. I can get a lot of great things there and save big on what I get. Plus it goes to a good cause!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

No, I guess I am not thrifty. I love making my own props, both animated and static, but I tend to have a "spare no expense" attitude when it comes to acquiring the materials needed to build them. I do try to make smart buys, peruse after holiday sales and use coupons, but if I want something I buy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Well said Jaege! That kind of sounds like me.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a pretty thrifty prop maker as well. I have been using up lots of scraps of timber and bits and pieces that are leftovers from other projects. I also get my styrofoam free from the local whitegoods store when they throw it out. Must admit I haven't checked it out in a while but I still have some good pieces left. Occasionally people offer things, knowing what I do, so yes I always take them, like you Bio, to ensure that they continue to offer things. I think it's great that they think of me! My budget is fairly low so I really do need to make the most of whatever I can get cheap/free.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I been the "Halloween guy" at my local hardware now for the last ten years or so. I get to check out the back room for returned items that once they get credit for they will just dump out. Have even had them save stuff they thought I could use. And your right Bio sometimes you take it and say thanks so they remember you the next time. Checking out behind a business is also good. BUT, ask first even if its just junk. Please and thank you goes a long way to have a good working relationship with store owners. Generally I only buy what I have to. Cheap is good, free is better.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Well said Jaege! That kind of sounds like me.


I guess you and I are keeping the economy running.:jol:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Well Bio....I am a vulture...there...I admitted it...I pray on anyone weak or kind or suspectible to my particular "charms". Sometimes I take advantage of my "blonde" hair and act all..."oh, wow...really?" to get free pallets, or insulation foam or lumber. I have yet to find a free source for PVC...but then again, I am kind right back to my "source"....if someone gives me something...then I return the favor with cookies, or casseroles or parts or some other thing that I can do. Sometimes people offer stuff before I even ask if they know my yard or have seen my haunt pictures. I believe in paying it forward for sure...you have heard of Karma??? She can be a "B"!


Lol. Seeing your picture, I can see how it is you can successfully prey upon those who are "weak, kind and susceptible". We men are so weak when it comes to a pretty face. That is how my wife gets over on me.:jol:


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I am on a limited budget so I am also always looking for "scraps" as my kids put it. But to me that is part of the joy of creating. I still have to buy stuff but it is usually things that can't be found just laying around.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You guys are all so lucky you can get things like that. Whenever I ask for something I hear, "No, that's against our policy." or "We can sent it back if it doesn't sell." I find good deals in thrift shops and such, but I don't know why I can't talk someone into any better bargains.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I am very thrifty. I buy a lot of things at yard sales and thrift stores, I am an excellent seamstress so I make everything I possibly can myself. Hubby and I are always checking the dumpsters at local building sites and have found tons of scrap lumber and PVC that way. We don't make many things out of pallets much anymore because we haven't had good luck taking them apart. Craigslist is also my best friend. We use tons of old fence wood for walls. That being said, I am also not afraid to go spend money on something I need to finish a prop!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

P5 you are very naughty to do the "blonde scam" - wouldn't work for me as I am mousy with glasses! I personally look on prop making as a challenge to do it with as many free materials as possible as I am the main recycler at work.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

For us "mousy with glasses" peeps, I carry a small photo album of my haunt, to show people I'm the real deal when I am begging....plus, when they hear I'm working on a school dance, they suddenly are more willing to help out.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Cough... paying 90% off most props I have or even getting them for free makes me thrifty too?

Or getting amazing deal, Like I did yesterday, getting an entire haunt for only 120$... 

See my youtubes vids, I made a small series explaining how too get deals and free stuff...


----------

